# DIY Drill Press Build- How To Make A Drill Press Stand



## Diy Labs (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

seeing how as we're now a captive audience for every YouTuber spamming for Likes, I suggest a new section "SpamTube" that is excluded from new/today's posts.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

We're watching, Tom. If the only thing they do is post videos to increase traffic then they'll be banned. They'll need to participate in discussions, post photos of projects, and submit the *occasional *video. There are a few of these guys being monitored. We're hopeful they actually want to be good forums members.

David


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

When I see these types of threads I never watch the vid, I just move on to the next thread. The only reason I even opened this thread was to see why a moderator commented.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My personal thanks to the moderators for their hard work to keep the site productive and helpful. 

I do not watch the videos either. Any bump from posting YouTube ads here may be too small to detect. I like the idea of having a separate section for YouTube videos that we can all ignore and won't show up on the Active Topics list. Give them their own echo chamber.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

DIY labs needs to find a different audience for his home made tools, most here have drill presses and other ways to cut boards than a jigsaw jig.

We aren’t interested in turning a skill saw into a table saw either, in case diy labs was wondering.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Terry Q said:


> DIY labs needs to find a different audience for his home made tools, most here have drill presses



I don't, but if I wanted one I'd buy one and not try to rig one up out of plywood and drawer slides. Plus, drilling by hand is probably more accurate. You can't correct the alignment of the jig but you can correct the alignment of your hand.


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

*Ditto*



Kerrys said:


> When I see these types of threads I never watch the vid, I just move on to the next thread. The only reason I even opened this thread was to see why a moderator commented.



My sentiments exactly. I much prefer good ol' english and logical still shots. If I'm looking for a particular video, say Paul Sellers, I go to YouTube.


----------

